# Need Quote



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

What is my cost for a built AFAW 13' Surf Conventional?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Seajay, go into distance casting and click on the Cast-pro banner. It'll take you to the website then click on AFAW rods. I think its about $430-$465.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Seajay,

AFAW 13' Surf 3-5oz built conventional (casting) rod runs $330.00.

Blank runs $220.00

Tommy


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks Tommy


----------

